# this is really rad



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

http://picrandom.com/images/costume1.jpg

I'd love to do this but i can't afford it to be honest.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

cool idea. would never have thought of that. really opens some more doors of ideas! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

there was another thread about this once


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WTH! Who THINKS of these things!?? AMAZING idea. The Army is using a similar idea to make tanks "invisible". Kewl. I could probably do that, but I'd have to make fabric sleeves to hold the electronics, as I don't want to mess up/tape up the ones we have & need to use. I LOVE IT when you se an effect & can't figure out how its done. Thanks for posting this!


----------

